# 2004 A-6 S-line photos



## utahmason (May 24, 2006)

JL


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

I like, but would loose the front plate. just a thought.


----------



## Blue20thAE (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: (thestryker)*

thats what we got dad in the fall, just in silver - looks good!
anything done to it?


----------

